# We tried to tell them didn't we guys?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Can you believe that even a liberal would swallow the bull droppings Obama shovels? It boggles my mind that he got anyone to believe it much less a majority. Of course we know most of our democrats in Washington are in reality socialists or worse. Few republicans have much integrity left, and I can't think of a liberal with any.

Oh, as long as I am typing. Did anyone read about Joe Biden today. At a supporter luncheon where it was $10,000 a plate he said republicans were out of touch with the common man. He is dumb enough to say that where they are paying $10,000 a plate???? What an idiot.



> President Obama's national health care law will cost $1.76 trillion over a decade, according to a new projection released today by the Congressional Budget Office, rather than the $940 billion forecast when it was signed into law.
> 
> Democrats employed many accounting tricks when they were pushing through the national health care legislation, the most egregious of which was to delay full implementation of the law until 2014, so it would appear cheaper under the CBO's standard ten-year budget window and, at least on paper, meet Obama's pledge that the legislation would cost "around $900 billion over 10 years." When the final CBO score came out before passage, critics noted that the true 10 year cost would be far higher than advertised once projections accounted for full implementation.
> 
> Today, the CBO released new projections from 2013 extending through 2022, and the results are as critics expected: the ten-year cost of the law's core provisions to expand health insurance coverage has now ballooned to $1.76 trillion. That's because we now have estimates for Obamacare's first nine years of full implementation, rather than the mere six when it was signed into law. Only next year will we get a true ten-year cost estimate, if the law isn't overturned by the Supreme Court or repealed by then. Given that in 2022, the last year available, the gross cost of the coverage expansions are $265 billion, we're likely looking at about $2 trillion over the first decade, or more than double what Obama advertised.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

> Oh, as long as I am typing. Did anyone read about Joe Biden today. At a supporter luncheon where it was $10,000 a plate he said republicans were out of touch with the common man. He is dumb enough to say that where they are paying $10,000 a plate???? What an idiot.


Oh come on, I go to $10,000 a plate luncheons all the time. Don't you? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Out of touch indeed, or pot. meet kettle.

huntin1


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman... The sad part is that the $1.76 trillion it will do nothing to lower the cost of Health Ins Premiums. So people will still be paying more for health insurance. So our taxes will go up to pay for this bill and so will our health insurance premiums we pay in. It is a double whammy!

But back when the debate was going on our liberal friends and even some of our conserative ones who thought this bill was a good idea didn't listen or chose not to. So a big :thumb: to all of those people. uke:

This was just a "feel good" bill. So the democrates or even the republican's that voted for it can say.... We provided Health Care for all. But at what cost! Crippling the nation with even more debt!

Just like the other feel good bills.....bailing out the banks (wait we have to do it again!), bailing out GM, raising the debt ceiling, etc.

Sad part about the bailing out of banks.... There are about 1.8 million homes going to be foreclosed on in the country this spring/summer. Now some of these homes might only be a payment in arrears but many are not. So yep how is bailing out banks helping keeping people in their homes?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

And in todays news, the O administration wants to side step the freedom of information act so that they can keep secret the fact that the wine they serve at the WH costs us $300 a bottle. Yes, I can see that they alone are in touch with the common man.

Huntin1


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am going to hop on a soap box here and complain...

I am 34 years old. It good health. Never used my health ins at all. I just got my renewal notice. My premium went up $600 for the year. Now I am paying $3600 a year with a $1500 deductible. In the renewal BCBS of MN offered a couple of ways to make it cheaper for me. It is to raise the deductible and switch to a new plan.... Guess what this new plan does.... CUT COVERAGES!!! Yep it would kick me out of a network that would not allow me to go to the MAYO CLINIC. It also would take away coverages for mental health issues, drug and booze addictions, any psycolgical issues, etc.

So MR. OBAMA and all those who voted for this health care bill or the voters who think this bill is still great....They said/promised that this bill will not cut coverages, it would help lower the cost of insurance, and also would not make it so I was forced to go to certain networks??????? Again a big old...... :thumb: (the thumb isn't the finger I would want showing) Get on the phone and call your representatives to get this bill revoked!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Speaking of Joe, did you see where he said the other day that the most awesome occurrence in the last 500 YEARS was the killing of Bin Laden? Let your mind race as you think of all that's happened over the last 500 years, and then consider where Joe's mind is :shake:

And when you're done with that, think back to the press received when Dan Quayle misspelled potato in '92 :eyeroll:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142 ... TopStories


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142 ... n_newsreel


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Some major things in the second article posted by duckp....



> In the case of ObamaCare, one of the principal sources of the lowball estimate used to justify the law is related to the insurance exchanges. *The CBO originally estimated that one million Americans would lose their employer-sponsored care and be FORCED into the exchanges.*
> 
> But a McKinsey & Co. study in June 2011 showed that 30%-50% of employers plan to stop offering health insurance to their employees once the health law is implemented in 2014. Last week the CBO breezily dismissed this and other studies on the ground that "it is doubtful that any survey conducted today could provide very accurate predictions of employers' future decisions."
> 
> ...


Hmmm.... I thought that people would not lose the employer sponsored care for its workers.



> It is not as if dropping health coverage will expose their employees to financial risk. They will thereby make employees eligible for huge subsidies in the health-care exchanges-$10,000 if their household income is $64,000 per year. In a competitive environment, ObamaCare provides the incentive for employers to drop coverage.


Again....I thought company's wont drop the insurance and subsidies or taxes wouldnt be needed to fund this program....$10,000 a household if eligible sounds like taxes will rise!

Honestly hopefully these idiots will be voted out this fall and this bill will be repelled. I have said it before this bill has some good things. But the good doesn't out weight the bad!


----------

